# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Natural Bodybuilder - Blood work results : Total testosterone is very low

## ItsInHisBlood

Hello guys,  :Smilie: 
I am 20 years old and i've been training since 16. I never took any steroids in my life.
I train 5 times a week, my diet is extremely strict.
Bodybuilding is my passion and I plan to begin competition next year.

Here are my actual stats :

-5'7
-162 lbs
-5.5 % bodyfat

As I said I am very concentrated on my diet with approx 3500 calories coming essentially from rice, pastas , chicken, tuna, salmon and sometimes steak with a total of proteins of 230-240g / day. My fats come generally from olive oil and fish oil. Supplements consist of whey and casein proteins , creatine / glutamine / BCAAs and a multi.

Now having an idea of my journey, here is the reason i'm posting.
Last week I did a blood work at my local doctor to know a bit more on my vitamins/minerals and hormones levels.
First thing i'd like to point is the fact the doctor did the test late in the afternoon, and I've been reading that testosterone levels are decreasing throughout the day. In fact it was already 7 PM !
Second, the blood sample was taken 1 hour after my training and I think this could have an influence.

Results :

Total testosterone : 194.2 ng/dL
SHBG : 22.8 nmol/L

Free testosterone wasn't taken.

Now, i'm very surprised of those results because i really thought they'd be much , much higher.
At the gym, i'm considered relatively gifted because of my conditioning all year round and because of my pumps / vascularity.

Are those results being false due to the time they were taken or is it possible I have a real diffiency and should get treated ?

I thank anyone who could help as I am a bit confused with those news.

(PS : I'm from western Europe and my English isn't my first language, thank you  :Smilie: )

----------


## dec11

> Hello guys, 
> I am 20 years old and i've been training since 16. I never took any steroids in my life.
> I train 5 times a week, my diet is extremely strict.
> Bodybuilding is my passion and I plan to begin competition next year.
> 
> Here are my actual stats :
> 
> -5'7
> -162 lbs
> ...


get properly tested for a full hormone panel

----------

